# Howdens Joinery prices?



## Doug71 (9 Apr 2021)

Have Howdens Joinery prices gone up? I don't use them much as I don't like the way they trade, also I don't really fit kitchens but this is for a friend. I told the friend that Howdens are okay price and quality wise but nearly fell over at the quote!

On the quote most items are showing a 28%-40% discount where I'm sure it used to be more (I know it's not really a discount but you know what I mean)?

The quote does show 63 worktop zipbolts totalling about £240 when we only need 6 

Also a bit miffed that they emailed the quote to my friend as well as me, I am supplying it to them at cost so it doesn't matter in this instance but it's not how it's supposed to work.

Has anyone had any luck negotiating with them or trying a different branch?

Thanks for your thoughts, Doug


----------



## giantbeat (9 Apr 2021)

everythings going up buddy, if its imported its flying up, import coast have gone up 10 x compared 18 months ago....


----------



## robgul (9 Apr 2021)

I wont have anything to do with Howdens - primarily as they have the "how much would you like us to put on the quote for your customer?" rather than honest, transparent pricing.

But, yes prices for anything in the builder's merchant line has increased in price - partly shortage of supply, partly opportunity pricing . . . and along the route of HS2 (especially in Warwickshire/East Birmingham) they are hoovering up everything, including plant hire, and making the shortages even greater. Shuttering ply is like rocking horse droppings at the merchants where I am.


----------



## Rorton (9 Apr 2021)

Not dealt with them for a while, but I remember how they work and price, it usually ends up being 80% off if I remember my last bill. 

Certainly worth visiting another branch, and perhaps try magnet (if you have them by you) or another trade kitchen place for a comparison and then barter after if they are still expensive, or just buy from the place that is cheeper is quality is OK.

Didn't think their stuff was imported, they have a huge factory up north where all the carcasses and doors were made


----------



## johnnyb (9 Apr 2021)

do howdens need a reason to up their prices. also they seem to employ drones on the counter. hate them with a passion. glad I don't fit kitchens as I would have to deal with them. they are 100 yards up the road.
if you can't get it cheaper your just not trying.


----------



## DBT85 (9 Apr 2021)

I have to say the service and price I got from DIY kitchens years ago was fantastic. And the units were sprayed a colour we chose to boot. All pre assembled solid units /not a cam in sight) and given the amount of units and almost all of them being full of soft close blum drawers the price was excellent.


----------



## Doug71 (9 Apr 2021)

Rorton said:


> Didn't think their stuff was imported, they have a huge factory up north where all the carcasses and doors were made



Yeah. it's only 5 miles down the road from me (and Wren kitchens only a mile from that!) so another reason it should be cheaper for  

I have heard good things about DIY kitchens but their lead time will be too long.

Looking like I'm going to have to go down the negotiation route with Howdens. Just spoken to someone who got a grand knocked off with one quick phone call, apparently instead of buying the kitchen she told the sales person that Howdens are just a cartel and didn't buy it from them out of principle 

Looking at the quote they are charging £99 for delivery, is that normal?


----------



## Doug71 (9 Apr 2021)

Just checked and the last kitchen I got from them was June, quote for that showed that I supposedly got 75% discount on all cabinets and around 90% on plinths, cornice etc. This time cabinets show 28% discount and plinths, cornices etc 47%


----------



## gregmcateer (9 Apr 2021)

They are a pain in the a to deal with. 
Just go into branch(es) and say you want the absolute best price they can do. If it doesn't suit, just walk away. There are plenty of others to try.
We ended up with








Solid Wood Kitchen Cabinets


Solid wood at a price you can truly afford...




www.solidwoodkitchencabinets.co.uk




Very happy with them and at the time, not much more than howdens


----------



## DBT85 (9 Apr 2021)

Doug71 said:


> Just checked and the last kitchen I got from them was June, quote for that showed that I supposedly got 75% discount on all cabinets and around 90% on plinths, cornice etc. This time cabinets show 28% discount and plinths, cornices etc 47%


Just seeing someone saying there's a 90% discount on something makes me not want to deal with them.


----------



## Rorton (10 Apr 2021)

it really is a stupid way to trade - I think its due to the fact that the end customer can go into the shop, discuss their requirements, but price is either never mentioned, or they quote there fully inflated prices.

They should just have a price, and that's it - do any of the other trade outlets operate like this for kitchen, BenchMarx, Magnet etc?


----------



## DBT85 (10 Apr 2021)

Rorton said:


> it really is a stupid way to trade - I think its due to the fact that the end customer can go into the shop, discuss their requirements, but price is either never mentioned, or they quote there fully inflated prices.
> 
> They should just have a price, and that's it - do any of the other trade outlets operate like this for kitchen, BenchMarx, Magnet etc?


I think its fairly common though I don't actually know. I understand a discount for trades, 20% off lines they use a lot or whatever is fine, they put more business through. But 90%? Thats just making up numbers and adding a discount to make it reasonable.


----------



## Bill Derr (10 Apr 2021)

I questioned the lower discount thing recently and was told that the discount structure has been changed, apparently the days of quotes stating 70%+ discount are over as they have reduced list prices and discounts to everybody and prices will be the same as with the massive discounts and often cheaper.


----------



## Chris152 (10 Apr 2021)

DBT85 said:


> I have to say the service and price I got from DIY kitchens years ago was fantastic. And the units were sprayed a colour we chose to boot. All pre assembled solid units /not a cam in sight) and given the amount of units and almost all of them being full of soft close blum drawers the price was excellent.


We went through the same with Howdens about a decade ago (didn't like the hiding of prices and general attitude), sat through an excruciating sales pitch at Magnet ('I'll just go and have a word with the manager and see if we can get you extra discount... Success! But you have to take the offer today' etc) and ended up buying from DIY kitchens. Really pleased with the units etc, still holding up very well after a decade.


----------



## RobinBHM (10 Apr 2021)

Kitchens sadly are like up close windows....both industries with opaque pricing and will rip you off if you don't scream loud enough.

In the old days Magnets etc used to do low headline prices for the carcasses then put silly numbers on end panels, cornice, pelmet, kickboard.

My experience of Howdens is they ring you up to tell you "it's in, we deliver it Thurs"......but conveniently forget the order is incomplete. Loads of times I've started an install only to find a key starting bit missing (corner unit)


----------



## Doug71 (10 Apr 2021)

Bill Derr said:


> I questioned the lower discount thing recently and was told that the discount structure has been changed, apparently the days of quotes stating 70%+ discount are over as they have reduced list prices and discounts to everybody and prices will be the same as with the massive discounts and often cheaper.



I did wonder if that was the case, they did recently introduce an online pricelist which is more or less inline with what they have quoted for the kitchen.



DBT85 said:


> But 90%? Thats just making up numbers and adding a discount to make it reasonable.



What, you mean that nobody actually pays £160 each for wall cabinet end panels , that would be the full price if I didn't get the 94% discount like on my last order which made them £9.42 

It is a total joke but the quality is okay and they are handy for me.


----------



## RobinBHM (10 Apr 2021)

My guess is the pricing structure started out with the intention the tradesman would show the customer the Howdens quote, then say "I can do free fitting" - it's how the upvc industry and garage door industry works.


----------



## NormanB (10 Apr 2021)

Doug71 said:


> Have Howdens Joinery prices gone up? I don't use them much as I don't like the way they trade, also I don't really fit kitchens but this is for a friend. I told the friend that Howdens are okay price and quality wise but nearly fell over at the quote!
> 
> On the quote most items are showing a 28%-40% discount where I'm sure it used to be more (I know it's not really a discount but you know what I mean)?
> 
> ...


The issue is Howdens do not really have a price. If you accept the price they offer you then they will be very happy. I ended up paying less than 50% of the initially quoted price, with firm negotiating - but that was three years ago now - but I cannot imagine their strategy has changed much.


----------



## DBT85 (10 Apr 2021)

I always vowed that if I was ever getting the big window companies in to do a house I'd get 3 of them in all at the same time.

Anyone that can slash 50% off an initial quote after just asking for it is not worth my time.


----------



## Just4Fun (10 Apr 2021)

DBT85 said:


> I always vowed that if I was ever getting the big window companies in to do a house I'd get 3 of them in all at the same time.


One time I arranged for 3 companies to give quotes for a job. I intended them to come and see the job at different times. One arrived late and another arrived early so those 2 were here at the same time. You might expect them to compete with each other but instead they decided to join forces and offered a single quote by which they would share the work. So having contractors in at the same time could easily backfire on you.


----------



## DBT85 (10 Apr 2021)

Just4Fun said:


> One time I arranged for 3 companies to give quotes for a job. I intended them to come and see the job at different times. One arrived late and another arrived early so those 2 were here at the same time. You might expect them to compete with each other but instead they decided to join forces and offered a single quote by which they would share the work. So having contractors in at the same time could easily backfire on you.


Ha, true I suppose. Not that I'd ever get those companies in for a job anyway.


----------



## Robbo60 (11 Apr 2021)

I used to have a Howden account but it lapsed. Sales Rep then rang me up about 6 months ago to see if I wanted to set it up again. I pointed out that I didn't like the fact I couldn't go on line and price things up. He told me they had changed the system and your account had a log in and the prices for YOU would appear? I didn't do it, but it sounds like it never happened?


----------



## PaulArthur (11 Apr 2021)

They drive me absolutely mad - I won’t use them at all. 

I once had a quote that was 60% more than a similar design from IKEA, and it was for a property i was flipping anyway, and I didn’t mind assembling the units myself. 

They then started an incessant campaign of phoning me every week to see if I needed anything this week and despite me saying “no, I’ll call you if I do” they kept calling me. And calling me. And calling me. I told them to take me off their list, and the next nearest branch started calling me instead. 

I said if they called me again, I’d never use them on principle. They called again...

Dishonest pricing and pushy practices. I’ll never be going there again.


----------



## fred55 (11 Apr 2021)

I agree with the Howdens statements I avoid completely, went in for a price on a little skirting then was told I couldn't buy as I as I wasn't trade !! but could buy with on a staff account (i am in the trade so need receipts) - not happy - then asked about a new boiler; I can remember it now Worcester bosch Highflow 420 around £1800 now it was ok to buy on my card - Told them shove it - got the boiler from Plumcentre and cheaper - As for DIY kitchens had around 10 from there, not always correct - but they are good at correcting any error which in my mind is a good reference.


----------



## Doug71 (27 Apr 2021)

Just to update this I didn't bother getting back to Howdens about the kitchen but had to go into my local depot yesterday to collect some doors, they asked about the kitchen and I said it was too dear, they said they would see what they could do, today I received a new quote from them which was £700 less than the original for the exact same kitchen............

I have already ordered the kitchen through a friend who has a kitchen company, don't know why I didn't go to him first. He had some nice ideas that improved the design, is getting some of the cabinets supplied bespoke sizes to save me adjusting them and is supplying Bosch and Hotpoint appliances instead of Lamona and is still cheaper than Howdens new lower price 

Just to keep moaning about Howdens as I said I went to collect some doors which I had reserved, one was a 27" Oak fire door. The polythene wrap on the door was ripped and filthy, the door was scratched and had a big faded mark on it, they seemed quite surprised when I said it was no use to me. As it was the only one they had in stock I couldn't do the job and have to go back another day to collect the replacement they are getting in


----------



## Cabinetman (28 Apr 2021)

I stopped using them a while ago, I told them that the quality of timber (it was a moulding to go on top of a staircase stringer) they were supplying was only fit for firewood. 
I think they screw their suppliers into the ground so that all they can afford to supply is rubbish.


----------

